# Suspension on special at AWE Tuning



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Let’s cut to the chase, or at least, corner better to it. All suspension is on either special pricing or with free shipping at AWE Tuning, right now. We only carry suspension products that perfectly complement the AWE Tuning brand of power products, and now, they’re all on promotion. 

10% off all H&R
10% off all Bilstein
Free Shipping on all Koni
Free Shipping on all SPC products

Handle this: http://bit.ly/1sdag5V


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

*Suspension Speciale. *
Enter better handling. For less. 

10% off all H&R and Bilstein products
Free Shipping on all Koni, and SPC products

Available now at AWE Tuning. http://bit.ly/1sdag5V


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Better cornering. Better Pricing

10% off all H&R and Bilstein products
Free Shipping on all Koni, and SPC products

Available now at AWE Tuning. http://bit.ly/1sdag5V


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Unlock the performance of your steering wheel. 
All suspension parts on special.
Get it. H&R, Bilstein, KONI, and SPC Suspension | AWE Tuning


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Special pricing or free shipping now on H&R, Bilstein, Koni, and SPC. 
Get it here. http://bit.ly/1sdag5V


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

10% off all H&R and Bilstein products
Free Shipping on all Koni, and SPC products

Available now thru the AWE Tuning suspension promotion


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

10% off all H&R and Bilstein products
Free Shipping on all Koni, and SPC products

Available now thru the AWE Tuning suspension promotion


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

10% off all H&R and Bilstein products
Free Shipping on all Koni, and SPC products

Available now thru the AWE Tuning suspension promotion


----------



## Neosapian (Jul 22, 2006)

Yay, more SPAM to clutter up the C5 forum. Thanks for the news on the 10% sale & visual reminder of what a coilover suspension looks like. How about actual data? Spring rate charts? Product comparisons? lap times? A competitive value proposition? Anything useful or informative for people to base their purchase decision on besides the free shipping deal offered by many other retailers?

Not trying to be a dick and I don't have anything against AWE in particular, in fact I respect your company and will soon become a customer. These posts however tend to push other user's useful threads further and further down the page without contributing any thought provoking dialogue. Yes I understand certain vendors sponsor the community in exchange for ad space but there is a point where these threads simply dilute the useable content of the forum, diminish viewer interest, reduce participation and thereby reduce the effectivenesss of the advertisement.

This is of course just one opinion. And i suppose I'm exasperating the condition by contributing yet another reply to the advert. .


----------

